# There is a pet rabbit outside! Lost



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

There is a rabbit outside, i tried to get it but he/she ran and hid in deep thorn bushes. I don't know anyone round here so not sure who's it is! 

What can I do , i don't really want to be knocking on everyones door 

Shall i phone the RSPCA?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

If you knock on a few doors they may know who owns a rabbit before it gets too dark


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually, contact your local Cats Protection League... I know that sounds daft, but they may be able to lend you one of the traps they use to catch stray cats.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Better report it immediately if you can not handle it.


----------

